# Fargo AREA



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

I plan on hunting south of fargo and around lisbon,ND for phesants this coming fall and i was wondering if it is any good or just a wast of my time. Thank you SS

[email protected]


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

It's kind of hit and miss.The hunting only gets good after around 3 mild winters in a row.The weather gets pretty harsh some years and wipes most of them out.If a guy wants to work though,you will find birds.The further south you go generally the more birds you'll see.


----------

